# I may be an Idiot..



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

But what exactly is this guy meaning by the mods in the description?
This is the sound I'm looking for, that's why I'm asking. thanks!

http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos/15/d3330def-75c9-408f-aaac-9888003acac0.htm


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

well....anyone?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

He removed his stock catalytic converter mid pipes and replaced them with JBA's off road (cat-less) mid pipes. Sounds good!


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

so it has stock mufflers and everything? Sweet! yea it does sound good


----------

